# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  6 Things to do on the Virtuous Night of Eid - Laylatul Jaazah (The Night of Rewards)

## the_truth

*6 Things to do on the Virtuous Night of Eid - Laylatul Jaazah (The Night of Rewards)


GET YOUR REWARDS ON THE BLESSED EID NIGHTS*


*Concerning the night that preceedes Eid ul Fitr:* 

*In a Hadith Rasulullah (Sallallaahu Alayhi Wasallam) said,* 'This night is referred to Laylatul Jaaizah (night of prize giving).' Hence, this opportunity should be utilized fully to fulfil one's material and spiritual needs. 

There is no specific ibaadat (worship) to be performed in the night before Eid. One may engage in any form of ibaadat, salaah, zikr, dua, tilawaat, etc. 

It had been the practice of the Prophet, Sall-Allahu alayhi wa sallam, that he would not sleep in the night preceding the day of Eid-ul-fitr. This night has been named in a Hadith as the Night of Reward (Lailatul Jaiza). Almighty bestows his rewards on those who have spent the month of Ramadan abiding by the dictates of Shari'ah, and all their prayers in this night are accepted. Therefore, it is desirable to perform nafl prayers in this night. 

*The Prophet, Sall-Allahu alayhi wa sallam, is reported to have said:* 

Whoever stands up (in worship) in the nights preceding the two Eids expecting rewards from his Lord, his heart will not die when the other hearts will die. *(Ibn Majah)*

To benefit from this opportunity, one should perform as much worship in this night as he can, and should pray for all his needs and desires.

Here are some ways in which we can maximise this blessed night and get COUNTLESS rewards from Allah as well as the acceptance of our good deeds and fasts throughout Ramadan inshallah!


*1. Recite the Quran and reflect on its meanings* 


*There are Ten Rewards for Every Letter Recited from the Quran*

*As a Hadeeth (prophetic statement) in At-Tirmithi proves:* Whoever reads a letter from the Book of Allaah, he will have a reward, and this reward will be multiplied by ten. I am not saying that 'Alif, Laam, Meem' (a combination of letters frequently mentioned in the Holy Quran) is a letter, rather I am saying that 'Alif' is a letter, 'Laam' is a letter and 'Meem' is a letter. *[At-Tirmithi]* 

*So increase your recitation of the Quran on this blessed night as well as throughout the year to gain these merits, as well as the following ones.*

*Reading and Reflecting Over the Quran Fulfils an Islamic Duty*

"Then do they not reflect upon the Quran? If it had been from [any] other than Allaah, they would have found within it much contradiction." *[Quran: 4:82]*

*The Reciters of the Quran Will Be in the Company of the Noble and Obedient Angels*

* Aa'ishah related that the Prophet said:* Indeed the one who recites the Quran beautifully, smoothly, and precisely, will be in the company of the noble and obedient angels. As for the one who recites with difficulty, stammering or stumbling through its verses, then he will have twice that reward. *[Al-Bukhaari & Muslim]*

So let us read as much of the Quran as possible on this blessed night and continue to throughout the year. Theres no point dusting off the Qur'an at the beginning of Ramadan but as Ramadan finishes we put it back on the top of the shelf or cupboard to gather dust throughout the year.

We need to try and get into the habit of reading even a little bit of the Qur'an everyday and also reflect, ponder and contemplate on its meanings in order to gain maximum benefits, and try our best to implement it in our daily lives throughout the year inshallah


*2. Strive to gain forgiveness for past and present sins*


Forgiveness is being shielded from the harmful consequences of wrong actions, and the veiling of them. 

*Seeking forgiveness is mentioned again and again in the Quran, and in some places it is a command, as in His saying, Glorious and Exalted is He:*

"And seek forgiveness of Allah; surely Allah is Forgiving, Compassionate."*(Quran 73:20)*

*In other places, Allah tells us that he forgives those who ask for His forgiveness, as in ayat:*

"And whoever does evil, or wrongs his own soul, but afterwards seeks Allahs forgiveness, will find Allah is Forgiving, Compassionate."
*(Quran 4:110)*

*Aisha, May Allah be pleased with her, said:*

"It is a fortunate person who (on the Day of Judgement) finds in his record many duas (supplications) for forgiveness."

In other words, seeking Allahs forgiveness is a cure for all wrong actions.
We should get into the habit of sincerely repenting for ALL our past and present sins with the intention of not repeating them again and ask of Allah to help us prevent ourselves from doing them again. 

We should also ask Allah to perfect our characters and to help us improve ourselves in everyway possible. We should continue to repent everyday of our lives and make this a daily habit inshallah and not just in one month of the year! Repentance should be constant because we sin so much and if we were to die whilst we have not repented then we are *DOOMED!*

*Ali ibn Abi Talib, may Allah be pleased with him, said:*

"Allah does not inspire seeking forgiveness in any servant whom he wishes to punish."

*Beautiful Supplication for Forgiveness:* 

*Shaddad bin Aus (May Allah be pleased with him) said: The Prophet (PBUH) said,* 

*The best supplication for seeking forgiveness (Syed-ul-Istighfar) is to say:* 

`Allahumma Anta Rabbi, la ilaha illa Anta, khalaqtani wa ana `abduka, wa ana `ala `ahdika wa wa`dika mastata`tu, a`udhu bika min sharri ma sana`tu, abuu laka bini`matika `alayya, wa abuu bidhanbi faghfir li, fa innahu la yaghfirudh-dhunuba illa Anta.

*(O Allah! You are my Rubb. There is no true god except You. You have created me, and I am Your slave, and I hold to Your Covenant as far as I can. I seek refuge in You from the evil of what I have done. I acknowledge the favours that You have bestowed upon me, and I confess my sins. Pardon me, for none but You has the power to pardon).*

He who supplicates in these terms during the day with firm belief in it and dies on the same day (before the evening), he will be one of the dwellers of Jannah; and if anyone supplicates in these terms during the night with firm belief in it and dies before the morning, he will be one of the dwellers of Jannah. *[Al-Bukhari].*


*3. Do Nafil (Superogatory) prayers:*


*Nafil prayers will enable one to be the prophet sallallahu alehi wasallam companion in Jannah*

*Rabi'ah ibn Malik al-Aslami reported that the Prophet sallallahu alehi wasallam said:* "Ask (anything)." Rabi'ah said: "I ask of you to be your companion in paradise." *The Prophet sallallahu alehi wasallam said:* *"Or anything else?"* *Rabi'ah said:* "That is it." *The Prophet sallallahu alehi wasallam said to him:* "Then help me by making many prostrations (i.e., supererogatory prayers)." *(Muslim)*

*Here are two Nafils we can pray on this night:*


*3.1 Tahajjud*

*Prophet Muhammad (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) has said:* In Paradise there is a castle reserved for those who read Tahajjud and the Prophet (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) further adds, those who pray at night will enter paradise without having to account for their acts in this life.

It is recommended that you recite in your prayers as much of the Sacred Quran as you know. Otherwise, you may recite 3 times Surah Ikhlas (Qul Hu Allahu Ahad) after your "Alhamdu..." in every Rakat and you will thus derive full benefits of the full recital of the Sacred Quran in every Rakat.

The dua's at the time of Tahajjud are very readily accepted by Almighty Allah and one should repent and ask of Allah and try to cry in their dua's at this time, if one cannot cry due to the hardness of ones heart due to sin then at least one should make the face as if one is crying. Just as a mother tends to her baby quickly and promptly when it cries the same way Allah attends to his servant quicker when they are crying. 

We should try and pray Tahajjud every night as it is one of the best and most rewarding Nafil prayers and makes it posible for one to gain the top ranks of Jannah (Heaven). If not then at least pray it as much as we can.

*3.2 Salaatul Tasbih*

*We should also read this Nafil Salah on this blessed night*: 

Our beloved Prophet (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) had taught this Nafil prayer to his Uncle, Hazrat Abbas (RA) and told him; He who performs this prayer will have his past and future sins forgiven. 

The Prophet (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) has recommended to read this prayer daily on each Friday or once a month or once a year, in case of this not being possible, to read it even once in ones life. 

This Nafil prayer provides limitless benefits both in the material and spiritual life.

*Ibn al Mubarak says:* The tasbih prayer is a greatly desired act and it is desirable that one should punctually observe it and never neglect it.

*How to perform this Salaah*

*Ikrimah reports from Ibn Abbas that the Messenger of Allah said to Abbas ibn Abdal-Mutalib:* O Abbas, O Uncle, shall I not give you, shall I not present to you, shall I not donate to you, shall I not tell you ten things which, if you do, Allah will forgive your first and last sins, past and present sins, intentional and unintentional sins, private and public sins? The ten actions are: pray four rakat, reciting in every rakah al-Fatihah and a surah. And when you finish the Quranic recitation of the first rakah, say, while standing, *Subhanallah, al-hamdulillah, wa la ilaha illallah, wa Allahu Akbar* ['Glory be to Allah. All praise is due to Allah. There is no God except Allah. Allah is the greatest.'] Fifteen times. Then make ruku, and while you are in ruku, say the same ten times; then stand, and say the same ten times. Then go down and make sajdah, and while youre in sajdah, say the same ten times. Then sit after the sajdah, and say the same ten times. Then make sajdah, and say the same ten times. Then sit after the second sajdah, and say the same another ten times. That is seventy-five [repetitions of the phrases] in each rakah. Do that in each of the four rakat. If you can pray it once a day, do so. If you cannot, then once every Friday. If you cannot do that, then once a year. And if you cannot do that then once in your life. 


*4. Dhikrullah (Rememberance of Allah)*

We should get into the habit of remembering and glorifying Allah night and day, everyday of our lives not just in Ramadan. 

O ye who believe, remember Allah much. And glorify Him morning and evening *(33:42-43)*

*Here are some beneficial Dhikr and glorification we can do throughout this blessed night of prize giving and also throughout the year everyday day of our lives as much as we can no matter what were doing Inshallah:*


1. Allahumma innaka 'afuwwun tuhibbul 'afwa fa'fu 'annee

2. Subhanallah

3. Alhamdulillah

4. Allahu Akbar

5. Laa ilaha ilallah

6. LA HAWLA WA LA QUWWATA ILLA BILLAH

7. Asthaghfirullah

8. SUB-HAN'ALLAH HIL AZEEM WA BI-HAM'DIHI, 

9. Subh?na-ll?hi, wa-l-hamdu li-ll?hi, wa l? il?ha ill?-ll?hu, wa-ll?hu akbar. Wa l? hawla wa l? quwwata ill? bi-ll?hi-l-aliyyi-l-az?m

10. L? il?ha ill?-ll?hu wa?dahu l? shar?ka lahu lahu-l-mulku wa lahu-l-?amdu yuhyi wa yum?tu wa huwa ?ayyu-ll? yam?tu abadan abada, ??-l-jal?li wa-l-ikr?m, biyadihi-l-khayr, wa huwa al? kulli Shay-in qad?r

*Or the shortened version:*

11. Laa ilaaha illal-laahu wahdahu laa shareeka lahu, lahul-mulku wa lahul-hamdu wa huwa alaa kulli shay-in qadeer

One can also recite the durood that one recites in one's Salaah or a Sallallahu Alayhi Wasallim


*5. Make much dua*

We should be very busy in Dua as much as we can on this night asking of Allah to forgive us for our short comings throughout the month of Ramadan.

*Allah Almighty says in the Qur'an:*

"When my servants ask you concerning me, (tell them) I am indeed close (to them). I listen to the prayer of every suppliant when he calls on me." *[2:186]* 

*The place of duaa is so high to Allah, that the Prophet(Sallallahu Alayhi Wasallim) had said:* "Nothing is more honourable to Allah the Most High than du`a." *[Sahih al-Jami` no.5268].* 

*Almighty Allah also said:* "The most excellent worship is du`a." *[Sahih Al-Jami` no. 1133]*

Therefore let us devote much of the night of Eid in dua asking of Allah for his mercy and forgiveness for all of our past sins and making firm intentions to Allah that we will change for the better and strive to become closer to him as well as make our deen a FULL part of our lives and not just a little part of our life as Allah says:

*6. Assess and evaluate yourself and make the changes for the rest of the year!*

While the practice of fasting during Ramadan is widely followed, the instruction about self-evaluation during and after Ramadanhas largely been forgotten.

Self-evaluation means to assess where you are in life, set goals for the future, and think of what you can do to get there. The process of self-evaluation makes you pro-active in directing your life. Unless we take the initiative our lives will be shaped by circumstances. 

We need to assess ourselves and since this month made us prevent ourselves from doing many of the sins we may usually do why should we go back to those sins now that we have stopped or reduced them? 

If we continue the rest of the year with the evil we committed before Ramadan then know that we are risking the acceptance of all of our fasts and good deeds because Ramadan is not merely just for abstaining from food and evil for just one month but is a time to train ourselves to change for the better in everyway so that we may become god fearing and pious and continue that way the rest of the year.

We should strive to continue the good we have done in Ramadan throughout the year in our daily lives and discontinue the evil that we left before Ramadan and NEVER go back to it again. 

This night is a night of self reflection so that we can see what we have achieved and making vows to Allah that we will continue with the good and stop the evil that we did before.

This night we should reflect on how we have spent Ramadan and continue the good and discontinue the evil and then inshallah our deeds will be safe and protected from being wiped out.

*Note:* *Doing good and wanting to please Allah is NOT only for Ramadan, but it is FOR EVERYDAY OF OUR LIVES UNTIL DEATH!!!*

*Allah tells us In the Qur'an to enter fully into our deen and not partly:*

O believers enter into Islam completely and do not follow the footsteps of Shaitan, surely he is your clear-cut enemy.... *(Surah Al-Baqara, Ayah 208-210)*

So then will we not make Islam a FULL part of our lives? This is our best opportunity and if we don't take it and death comes to us then surely we will regret it for ETERNITY!

And Allah knows best in all matters 

May Allah guide us all to the right path and make us pious servants of his. Ameen.

----------

